# Suche Lieferant für  Kleinsteuerungen von kompakten Prozessanlagen



## joergel (11 April 2021)

Hallo Forum,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Lieferanten für  Kleinsteuerungen von kompakten Prozessanlagen für F&B.

Nach langer erfolgloser Recherche im Netz hoffe ich hier im Forum auf zahlreiche Rückmeldungen!

Basisdaten zum Funktionsumfang wären:



Hardware sollte grundsätzlich auf Siemenskomponenten aufbauen;
ab CPU1515-2PN, TP700-TP1200; sollte für die Funktion der Bedieneroberfläche ein MultiTouch Panel PC notwendig sein ist das grundsätzlich auch möglich; wir sind in diser Frage offen für jedwede Neuerung! 
Objektbibliothek für Ventile, Messstellen, Motor bzw. Pumpensteuerung und Schrittkettensteuerung muss vorhanden sein.
Das max. Aktuatoren Mengengerüst für die Visualisierung beträgt aktuell:
Ca. 65 Ventile; 4 Motorsteuerungen; 15 Messstellen für Druck, Fluss, Inhalt, Leitwert; Temperatur, Trübung;  ca. 5 Regelkreise;  ca. 10 Digitale Eingänge für Durchflusswächter,  Grenzwächter LSL, LSH und Trockenlaufschutz 
Rezepteditor;  um 3-4 Produktionsrezepte und 7-8 Reinigungsrezepte zu erstellen 
Das Mengengerüst für die zu erstellen Schritte bzw. Subphasenschritte ist mit ca. 100 anzusetzen. 
Es werden ca. 20-30 Rezeptparameter pro Schritt benötigt; Zeiten, Mengenmessung, Fluss, Druck, Temperatur, Leitwert etc. die auch für die Weiterschaltbedingung der Schrittkettensteuerung genutzt werden. 
Reporting von Batchdaten und Messstellen (Trends) muss vorhanden sein. 
Wichtig wäre auch die Umsetzung und die Vorbereitung von automatisierungstechnisches Engineering modularer Anlagen in der Prozessindustrie mit Schnittstellen wie zB MTP (Modul Type Package) 

Im Moment nutzen wir 300´er Baugruppen mit TP700- TP1200 HMI´s für die Steuerung der Anlagen die etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist.
Aus Gründen müssen wir nun den Schritt zu TIA Steuerungen gehen und wollen dabei die Chance nutzen die Steuerung der Anlagen zu modernisieren.  
Es geht auch darum in Zukunft weniger PLC Code zu „Programmieren“ dafür aber die Anlagensteuerung zu „Parametrieren“.
Dieses Konzept soll für unsere Inbetriebnehmer eine Erleichterung und für den Endkunden mehr Flexibilität bringen.  

Ich hoffe auf eure Rückmeldung, da eine Neuentwicklung einer solchen Anwendung sehr zeitaufwendig ist und wir diese dafür nicht haben. 
Ich bin auch ganz sicher, dass es irgendwo da draußen ein fertiges Produkt gibt, da wir sicherlich nicht die ersten sind, die solch eine Anwendung benötigen?

Über jeden Hinweis würde ich mich sehr freuen!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 April 2021)

Interessante Anforderung. Ihr möchtet also ein "kann alles"-Programm und dann nur die Funktionen auswählen die grade benötigt werden.  Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen das das in den wenigsten Fällen funktioniert.


----------



## rlw (11 April 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Interessante Anforderung. Ihr möchtet also ein "kann alles"-Programm und dann nur die Funktionen auswählen die grade benötigt werden.  Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen das das in den wenigsten Fällen funktioniert.



Das wird nicht nur in den wenigsten Fällen nicht  funktionieren, sondern überhaupt nicht.
Hört sich an wie : Computer kalibriere schon mal die Langstreckensensoren und isoliere alle Fehler.
Das ist was für Picard oder next Generation.

gruß rlw


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (11 April 2021)

Ich verstehe die Fragestellung gerade grundsätzlich nicht!
Als erstes kommt:

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Lieferanten für Kleinsteuerungen von kompakten Prozessanlagen für F&B.

Dann kommt aber auch noch:



Hardware sollte grundsätzlich auf Siemenskomponenten aufbauen;
ab CPU1515-2PN, TP700-TP1200; sollte für die Funktion der Bedieneroberfläche ein MultiTouch Panel PC notwendig sein ist das grundsätzlich auch möglich; wir sind in diser Frage offen für jedwede Neuerung!

Wie jetzt, was sucht ihr genau?

Gruß Timo


----------



## dingo (11 April 2021)

Die suchen eine Firma, die diese Anforderungen programmieren kann.
Wenn eine Portierung der bestehenden Lösung + Erweiterung von 300'er auf 1500'er TIA so einfach wäre, hätten die dieses bereits getan.

Als Fertiges Produkt mal DIMA ansehen, geht leider nicht mit dem obigen Hersteller:
https://www.wago.com/de/digitalisierung/wandlungsfaehigkeit/referenz-dima-automatisierung


----------



## joergel (11 April 2021)

dingo schrieb:


> Die suchen eine Firma, die diese Anforderungen programmieren kann.
> Wenn eine Portierung der bestehenden Lösung + Erweiterung von 300'er auf 1500'er TIA so einfach wäre, hätten die dieses bereits getan.
> 
> Als Fertiges Produkt mal DIMA ansehen, geht leider nicht mit dem obigen Hersteller:
> https://www.wago.com/de/digitalisierung/wandlungsfaehigkeit/referenz-dima-automatisierung




Hallo Dingo, Danke für die Antwort, ich hoffe es gibt ein fertiges Produkt was wir für unsere Anwendung nutzen und entsprechend anpassen können!


----------



## Ing_Lupo (12 April 2021)

Hallo

wenn es im ersten Schritt um die S7 300 Hw geht werfe ich mal wieder INSEVIS ein.

CPU wird als 315 mit Classic oder TIA programmiert.

Panels mit eigener SW inclusive Import und Sync.


----------



## Captain Future (12 April 2021)

Ist nicht einfach aber möglich und nur wenn jemand etwas Geld investiert.
Was fertiges von der Stange für kleines Geld gibt es nicht.


----------



## MFreiberger (12 April 2021)

Moin joergel,



joergel schrieb:


> Es geht auch darum in Zukunft weniger PLC Code zu „Programmieren“ dafür aber die Anlagensteuerung zu „Parametrieren“.
> Dieses Konzept soll für unsere Inbetriebnehmer eine Erleichterung und für den Endkunden mehr Flexibilität bringen.



weniger Programmieraufwand ist das ja nur für eine begrenzte Gruppe an Programmiereren. Also Eure Programmierer, die diese Aufgabe nicht stemmen können/sollen, da sie in das Tagesgeschäft eingebunden sind. Ich würde aber überlegen, ob man hierfür nicht einen Entwickler abstellt/einstellt. Denn das Programm wird noch Jahre nach der Erstellung Bugs und Optimierungspotential aufweisen. Zumindest ist das meine Erfahrung. Und wer soll sich dann um die Weiterentwicklung bzw. das Debugging kümmern, wenn der (Fremd-)programmierer einmal nicht greifbar ist bzw. das ganze KnowHow ausgelagert ist?

Für den Endkunden bedeutet es erst einmal eine Einschränkung an Flexibilität, da nicht mehr frei programmiert wird. Der Nutzen für Euch/den Endkunden besteht eher in den klar definierten Funktionen. So, dass klar ist, was angeboten/geliefert wird und was bestellt wird. Das ist sicher sehr hilfreich beim Abgrenzen des Leistungsumfangs. Damit wird für den Kunden die Auswahl erleichtert und für Euch die Programmumsetzung. Aber es ist nicht felxibler, sondern begrenzter.
Alles in Allem ist es aber sicherlich hilfreich, wenn der Vertrieb weiß, was angeboten werden kann. Am Markt sind Vorgaben ein Gewinn.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## joergel (12 April 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ist nicht einfach aber möglich und nur wenn jemand etwas Geld investiert.
> Was fertiges von der Stange für kleines Geld gibt es nicht.



Hallo CF, wo habe ich geschrieben das ich die Anwendung für Lau haben möchte?

Das wir dies nicht für kleines Geld bekommen ist mir auch klar, in Summe geht es um ca. 100 Anlagen pro Jahr.
Solltest du ein Produkt kennen was in etwa meinen oben genannten Anforderungen entsprechen würde sende mir gerne ein PN zu und wir können uns persönlich dazu austauschen!.


----------



## joergel (12 April 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Also Eure Programmierer, die diese Aufgabe nicht stemmen können/sollen, da sie in das Tagesgeschäft eingebunden sind. Ich würde aber überlegen, ob man hierfür nicht einen Entwickler abstellt/einstellt. Denn das Programm wird noch Jahre nach der Erstellung Bugs und Optimierungspotential aufweisen. Zumindest ist das meine Erfahrung. Und wer soll sich dann um die Weiterentwicklung bzw. das Debugging kümmern, wenn der (Fremd-)programmierer einmal nicht greifbar ist bzw. das ganze KnowHow ausgelagert ist?



Hallo Herr Freiberger, alles zu 100% richtig erkannt! Wir sind keine Entwickler im Team sondern eher Anwender darum meine Hoffnung hier einen Lieferanten für solch eine Anwendung finden zu können?


----------



## ADS_0x1 (12 April 2021)

Grüße joergel,

wir haben so etwas ähnliches "durch" mit einem Kunden im Medizintechnikbereich. Die hatten auch "eigentlich nur Standardanlagen mit Optionen", der Vertrieb von denen hat allerdings immer Sonderanlagen verkauft. Softwarestandard wurde von einer Drittfirma geliefert, wir sollten anfangs "nur" anpassen und in Betrieb nehmen. Durch diverse weitere Anpassungen sind dann irgendwann die Kosten komplett explodiert, da wir uns geweigert haben, auf Festpreis anzubieten und (im Nachhinein) zum Glück alles auf Nachweis gemacht hatten. Es gab keine vernünftige Leistungsbeschreibung, keine Dokumentation, keine Vorgabe wie bspw. die Reports und Chargenreports. Datenmanagement und IT Security kamen dann irgendwann a la "ach, wir haben denen noch das und das zugesichert, könnt ihr da auch was programmieren ... achso ... wie teuer ist das ... oh, das geht nicht" dazu. 

Meine Empfehlung: Erstellt ein konkretes Lastenheft für eine Anlage mit den Optionen und Anforderungen und lasst euch darauf die Erstellung eines Softwarestandards anbieten. Darin enthalten sein sollte auch die Inbetriebnahme einer Standard und einer "Optionsmaschine". Weiterhin werden die Leistungsumfänge durch eine in der Ausschreibung enthaltene Abnahme / Checkliste geprüft. 

Allein ein so detailliertes Aufstellen eines Lastenhefts mit Begleitdokumentation wird bei euch vermutlich 200+ Mh verursachen. 

Überspitze ich das jetzt und sage, dass man dann ein Angebot für eine Selbst-bedienbare "Kicki-Bunti-Software" haben möchte, skaliert die 200 Mh für das Lastenheft hoch, dann bin ich bei einem schier immensen Betrag, wenn das ne Eigenentwicklung sein soll - was du ja explizit nicht möchtest und eure Firma nicht bereit sein wird zu bezahlen. Und wie andere geschrieben haben, "einfach so" von der Stange gibt es das nicht - oder zu Preisen, die bezahlt werden wollen. 

Was spricht denn gegen das Erstellen eines eigenen Software-Standards? (Ich weiß schon, was dagegen spricht, aber in meinen Augen sollte das als Option verfolgt werden...) 

Viele Grüße!

( Gerade beim "Maus auf Antworten bewegen" schreit mich mein Kollege an: "Sag dem, der soll mich mal anrufen" ... sag ich dir hiermit  )


----------



## JSEngineering (12 April 2021)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Die hatten auch "eigentlich nur Standardanlagen mit Optionen", der Vertrieb von denen hat allerdings immer Sonderanlagen verkauft. Softwarestandard wurde von einer Drittfirma geliefert, wir sollten anfangs "nur" anpassen und in Betrieb nehmen. Durch diverse weitere Anpassungen sind dann irgendwann die Kosten komplett explodiert, da wir uns geweigert haben, auf Festpreis anzubieten und (im Nachhinein) zum Glück alles auf Nachweis gemacht hatten. Es gab keine vernünftige Leistungsbeschreibung, keine Dokumentation, keine Vorgabe wie bspw. die Reports und Chargenreports. Datenmanagement und IT Security kamen dann irgendwann a la "ach, wir haben denen noch das und das zugesichert, könnt ihr da auch was programmieren ... achso ... wie teuer ist das ... oh, das geht nicht" dazu.



*ACK*

dito!

Erst einmal mit dem Vertrieb zusammensetzen und die Anlagen der letzten Jahre durchsehen, ob das sooo wirklich machbar und realistisch ist...


----------



## Captain Future (13 April 2021)

Wir haben sowas ähnliches mal im Bereich Wasseraufbereitung gemacht.
Sollte eine günstige Steuerung sein mit verschiedenen HMI Geräten und vielen Funktionen.
Also eigentlich nur Parameter per Display und die Anlage lief ohne Programmiergerät.

Daran haben wir 1 Jahr mit 2 Mann gebastelt. Die Idee dazu hatte unser Kunde von einer Festo-Steuerung wo man 
kleine Abläufe (Schrittkette) über ein Display frei einstellen kann welcher Ini, Ausgang, mit ohne Zeit, Störungen oder Warnungen, Kontakte als Schließer oder Öffner usw. verdammt viele Funktionen.
Diese Steuerung von Festo wird öfter in Versuchslaboren einiger Hersteller eingesetzt weil man seinen Ablauf selber definieren kann.


----------



## Krumnix (15 April 2021)

Ich hab sowas mal umgesetzt. Die Auswahl war jedoch sehr beschränkt, wie viele hier schon geschrieben haben.
Wir haben es damals mit einer Siemens 227e Nanobox gelöst. Durch WinCC, Softcontroller und ODK konnten wir viele Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten somit ermöglichen. 
Jede Komponente wurde durch eine Funktion abgebildet, welche dann durch Zuweisungen Abhängigkeiten zu anderen Komponenten, E/A und Parameter eingestellt werden.
Dabei haben wir in der Bibliothek 40 Komponenten definiert und diese konnten in max. 100 Schritten kombiniert werden.
Die Entwicklung dazu hat mit 3 Entwickler (1x SPS, 1x HMI, 1x Architekt) 6 Monate gebraucht. Danach wurde dann noch 3 Monate getestet und validiert. 
Sind damals ca. 4.500h gesamt aufgelaufen.

Die Investition hat sich jedoch gelohnt, da wir nur Standard-Komponenten hatten (besserer Stückpreis, Montage einfacher, Dokumentationsaufwand klein).
Weiterhin wurden diese Maschinentype ca. 200x im Jahr verkauft und nach Fertigstellung musste nur noch wenig gemacht werden (Einsparung Umsetzung alt zu neu in RnD um 80%).


----------



## Hirschmeister (10 Juni 2021)

joergel schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Lieferanten für  Kleinsteuerungen von kompakten Prozessanlagen für F&B.
> 
> ...



Du könntest bei der Firma www.geminos.eu anfragen. Ist ein kleiner Anlagenbauer in Österreich, der sich auf die Automatisierung von Sondermaschinen spezialisiert hat.


----------



## ducati (10 Juni 2021)

joergel schrieb:


> Hallo Dingo, Danke für die Antwort, ich hoffe es gibt ein fertiges Produkt was wir für unsere Anwendung nutzen und entsprechend anpassen können!


was soll das denn für ein "fertiges Produkt" sein???

Ihr wollt S7-1500 als Produkt einsetzen und sucht jemanden, der die Software dafür schreibt... Also ne ganz klassische Automatisierungsbude, die sowas halt als Tagesgeschäft macht...

und nein, das ganze ist mit 100 Feldgeräten und Schrittketten mit 100 Schritten keine "Kleinsteuerung"

Gruß.


----------

